# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ >  دقیق نبود خطکشی مسیر روی نقشه

## omid_student

سلام دوستان
واقعا نمیدونم جای نوشتن این کمک کجاست
برنامه ای دارم که اطلاعات جی پی اس رو میفرسته سرور
روی سرور هم وقتی میبرمش روی نقشه مثلا توی یه خیابون بودم در واقع وسط خیابون
به اشتباه خط کشی رو میبره به حاشیه خیابون
انگار که از کنار خیابون رفته
مشکل از کجاست
ایا میشه با یه کم دستکاری اطلاعات جی پی اس درستش کرد؟؟؟

----------


## h.torabi

معمولا  gps  خودش یکم خطا داره...؟؟؟؟؟

----------

